# Antec 900 side fan



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm getting the Antec 900 soon and after reading reviews I've decided that I want a side fan. My question is, will I even need one? The only reason I want one is because I've heard that the PSU heat goes directly on the video card and a side fan will [probably] remove some of that heat.

Questions...Will I even need the side fan, or will I be fine without one? Keep in mind that if I get a side fan, I will have to cut down my heatsink some...(Tuniq Tower 120)


----------



## Impulse666 (Feb 9, 2008)

The 900 has a great airflow system. If your PSU has rear exhaust, you wont even have to worry about this problem. But if your PSU exhausts vertically, then the heat would go on the GPU, but even so the front and rear and top fans would be plenty to disperse. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright...and my psu has rear exaust.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 9, 2008)

With the 900 inside the cabinet in the pc type desk here I put a 120mm on the side cover facing outward. Surprisingly the only dust you see form is on the outside of the grill for the twin front fans and the side fan. Just the large opening besides the 200mm top fan keeps heated air from being trapped at the top of the case as seen with many.

Generally you install the supply upside down to see the intake if there is one on the supply facing upward. That will draw in cooler coming in from the front of the case and help force air through out the back of the supply. The supply itself stays cooler without any heat rising to the video or other expansion cards installed. 

The board sits higher there with the rear and top fans close by unlike other cases with the supply at the top. Plus on the higher end cards you generally see a vpu cooler installed for that. With the Zalman 9700 in here there's still plenty of room between cooler and side fan. The space between a full size atx board and 5 1/4" drive bays lacks a little however especially for using round ide cables.


----------



## taylormsj (Feb 9, 2008)

Ive seen someone have a side fan and a tuniq tower in this case, he had to cut down one of the sides on the fan and its fine, not on the heatsink


----------



## PC eye (Feb 9, 2008)

Probably the style of case where the Tuniq reached the edge of the fan there. Sometimes the frame of the fan itself is thicker on some brands then others as well. The 120mm on the side here is an Antec led fan I grabbed out of the old case where I had two on the side for intake and now use it for exhaust.


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 9, 2008)

You can always tell when people don't know what they're talking about.

A dual fan PSU is not a problem.  The reason it's not a problem is that the bottom fan does not blow out (and thus into the case).  It blows into the PSU, which is then exhausted out the back of the case.

A side fan is nice blowing inwards.  It also doesn't hit the CPU, it blows on the VGA.  Sitting one in the corner (like PC eye), doesn't qualify as experience with the case, nor does it qualify one to speak about one.

I have a 120mm fan on the side and it works great in conjunction with the top and rear fans.  It's certainly a good idea to have one there, although it makes for a good dust magnet.

*waits for the inevitable PC eye last word and the "This message is hidden because PC eye is on your ignore list*

Three things in life are guaranteed.  Death, taxes and the now infamous PC eye last word drivel.


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay, so SirKenin...how do you think the Antec 900 will cool when compared to...oh idk...lets say....THIS.

^That's my other option for a case.

Also, if I purchase some filters for the two front 120mm fans in the Antec 900, will they work (fit)? The two front 120mm fans aren't any "special" fan or anything are they? Do you think the filters will help/are even worth it?


----------



## PC eye (Feb 10, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> "You can always tell when people don't know what they're talking about."
> 
> Looking in the mirror again as usual.
> 
> ...


 
Note you are reported.


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 10, 2008)

vonfeldt7 said:


> Okay, so SirKenin...how do you think the Antec 900 will cool when compared to...oh idk...lets say....THIS.
> 
> ^That's my other option for a case.
> 
> Also, if I purchase some filters for the two front 120mm fans in the Antec 900, will they work (fit)? The two front 120mm fans aren't any "special" fan or anything are they? Do you think the filters will help/are even worth it?


 
I think the XClio has too much intake and not enough exhaust, which won't promote good airflow.  For that reason the 900 would be a better choice.  As for the filters, it might not be a bad idea.  The thing is a Hoover when it comes to dust, cat hair etc.  A filter would probably prevent sucking a lot of crap into the case.


----------



## andy_mitch92 (Feb 10, 2008)

the xclio wind tunnel has great airflow... but they have made it even better now with the advanced version. 
i can have my cpu idling at 19C and my 8800gt at 40C in the wind tunnel on low.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 10, 2008)

andy_mitch92 said:


> the xclio wind tunnel has great airflow... but they have made it even better now with the advanced version.
> i can have my cpu idling at 19C and my 8800gt at 40C in the wind tunnel on low.


 
The board and MSI HD 2600XT here both see 29C in the 900. The cpu will be a little higher being a 125w model until I put a good load on it and it then drops down to where the board and video card. The XClio reminds me of the last case used here.





I ran a pair of 120s on the side cover as well as seeing the 140mm front intake to see everything cooled down. The 900 now used,





isn't the dust collector the last case was however despite seeing two front 120s there. Any dust gathers on the fan grills on the outside but open the case to find none.


----------



## teamhex (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for asking this question, I myself was thinking about this the other day.


----------



## vonfeldt7 (Feb 12, 2008)

Haha no problem...I'm just good like that

Also, I think that's the first time I've ever used a smile thingy on a forum...(just thought I'd let you all know...)


----------



## tuxify (Feb 13, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> You can always tell when people don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> A dual fan PSU is not a problem.  The reason it's not a problem is that the bottom fan does not blow out (and thus into the case).  It blows into the PSU, which is then exhausted out the back of the case.
> 
> ...



Who called in Mr. Douchebag? 

I got the Antec 900, and it looks odd without the side fan. (Mine sits right next to my monitor, so I am always looking at it). I'll probably get another fan, but mostly just to make things look right.


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 13, 2008)

Because every true kid buys fans because "it looks funny if I don't".

Hah.  Now *that's* funny.  Buy a Picasso.


----------



## tuxify (Feb 13, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> Because every true kid buys fans because "it looks funny if I don't".
> 
> Hah.  Now *that's* funny.  Buy a Picasso.



I didn't say every kid who buys the A900 thinks it looks odd without the side fan. I said that *I* think this:




(the area circled in red) looks really odd without a fan there. I could care less what you think, I'm just posting my opinion hoping it will help the guy who needs it.


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 13, 2008)

So, for all the reasons that one should use a fan, we should give a bigger damn because YOU think it looks funny?  Perhaps the OP should actually care about your speculative opinion?  I would think that rather than getting your tongue wagging and your post count up with stupidity, the least you could do is make the content worth reading, rather than beating down my post, and then offering up your worthless diatribe of how you don't like the blank spot.


----------



## PC eye (Feb 14, 2008)

tuxify said:


> I didn't say every kid who buys the A900 thinks it looks odd without the side fan. I said that *I* think this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't waste the time arguing. For many looking to see a dressed up case with led fans and neon strips inside a gaming case they will want to see a fan there as well as the blue led twins in the front and rear 120 there. Plus you will see leds on a the cpu cooler used quite often there as well.

Most cases seen with large venting areas on the side cover allow the option for an additional cooling fan on the side. The AeroCool case shown above allows for two there.


----------



## hstylez (Feb 14, 2008)

Only thing I don't like about my 9000 is that it's loud lol.  Awesome performance though...


----------



## tuxify (Feb 14, 2008)

hstylez said:


> Only thing I don't like about my 9000 is that it's loud lol.  Awesome performance though...



Theres an Antec 9000 now? Wow!

How is yours loud? Are your fans on lowest? Because mine's silent...


----------



## PC eye (Feb 14, 2008)

That was obviously a typo there. With the normal setting used here the fans are quiet. You may need to use an air cleaner if it's loaded up with dust at all.


----------



## tuxify (Feb 14, 2008)

PC eye said:


> That was obviously a typo there.



Geez you guys are so worked up! Let's let bygones be bygones and call this one a draw!


----------



## PC eye (Feb 14, 2008)

Who is worked up?


----------



## hstylez (Feb 14, 2008)

IDK it's loud compared to my old Cooler Master case...


----------



## PC eye (Feb 14, 2008)

You may simply have something like a loose fastener on the rear fan or vibration being heard rather then a noisey fan itself. I've been running the 900 since late last summer and you still have to put your ears down close to know it's even running besides the blue leds being lit.

The only thing about replacing fans there is the 12v molex plugs used on them over the typical 3-4pin plug that goes on the board itself. The rear 120 was plugged into the aux 12v socket on the board while the others use the molex from the supply for front and top.

For quieting any case fans down I thought there was a spray available for that. But one blog about what you should try not WD-40 can be seen at  http://www.build-quiet-pc.com/?p=35


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm getting the A900 in a few days, I'm getting the Tuniq Tower Blue LED, so I won't be able to use the side fan  I'm also getting the the OCZ XTC RAM Cooler, so it'll be a blue frenzy


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Feb 14, 2008)

i got the OCZ ram cooler, it looks awesome!!!


but, i can't use it thus it wants to come in contact with my video card


----------



## jimkonow (Feb 14, 2008)

Blue is Beautiful!!

The only way to truly see if a side fan in the A900 is effective is if someone takes readings from different temperature monitoring programs whilst stress testing at room temp, which has to stay the same.
The first test without the side fan, the second test with the fan.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 14, 2008)

What are you doing with it, Corey?

Good idea Jim


----------



## jimkonow (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks korn 
*looks bashfully*
im your biggest fan 
lol.


----------



## Kornowski (Feb 14, 2008)

jimkonow said:


> thanks korn
> *looks bashfully*
> im your biggest fan
> lol.



Haha, want my autograph?


----------



## jimkonow (Feb 14, 2008)

yes please 

check your inbox


----------



## PC eye (Feb 15, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Haha, want my autograph?


 
 You seem to aquired a good fan club. Why not?!


----------

